# Unverlangte Werbung? Selbst schuld...



## Tonguru (17 Juli 2008)

Ich glaub' es einfach nicht...

Grundsatzurteil: BGH erlaubt gewerbliche Angebote per Fax und Mail - Wirtschaft - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten

:wall:


----------



## jupiter (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Unverlangte Werbung? Selbst schuld...*

Dabei sagt das Telemediengesetz, das Spam per Mail als Ordnungswidrigkeit gilt.

Manchmal sind Gerichturteile ebend nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Unverlangte Werbung? Selbst schuld...*

Dieses Urteil darf man nicht mißverstehen.

Man sollte hier ein paar Dinge klarstellen:


 Es geht hier um einen Gewerbebetrieb. Bei Zusendung von Werbung, Anfragen oder Info-Schreiben an einen Gewerbebetrieb gelten andere Vorgaben als bei Werbung an Privatleute.
Selbstverständlich ist ein Gewerbebetrieb, der seine Adresse nebst Fax- und e-Mail veröffentlicht (<<== sind ja auch schließlich Pflichtangaben!), auch nach diesem BGH-Urteil *nicht* Freiwild für die Zusendung von Werbung.
Insofern ist dieser Spiegel-Artikel sehr unglücklich formuliert, weil das Urteil in mißverständlicher Weise zitiert wird.
Dieses Urteil erlaubt keinesfalls die Zusendung von jedweder Werbung an einen Gewerbebetrieb.
Nach wie vor gilt, dass eine Werbung an einen Geschäftsbetrieb nur dann zulässig ist, wenn ein Sachbezug zum Gegenstand des Gewerbes besteht, und wenn das Einverständnis zum Erhalt der Werbung angenommen werden darf. Dafür werden jedoch enge Grenzen gezogen, die sich auch durch dieses BGH-Urteil nicht verändert haben.

 Es ging hier bei dem verhandelten Fall auch nicht um Werbung, sondern um eine *Anfrage*. Dies wird im Urteilstext ganz explizit herausgestellt.

 Die in dem Fall verhandelte Anfrage war sachbezogen im Hinblick auf den Geschäftsbereich des klagenden Unternehmens. Es hat sich einfach nur um eine Anfrage an einen Autohändler gehandelt, ob der am Ankauf bestimmter Gebrauchtfahrzeuge interessiert sei. Dies ist laut BGH statthaft. Ich kann mir auch mit meinem laienhaften Rechtsverständnis nicht ausmalen, warum das nicht zulässig sein sollte.

Mithin: im Westen nix neues.

Weitere Info:
Unverlangte Werbe-E-Mails und Werbe-Faxe sind unzulässig - 123recht.net


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Unverlangte Werbung? Selbst schuld...*

Sehe ich auch so.
Wobei es sogar um eine *Kaufanfrage* an den sich belästigt fühlenden *Händler* ging:


			
				BGH schrieb:
			
		

> In dem ersten Fall hatte ein Fahrzeughändler per Telefax bei einer Toyota-Vertretung sein Interesse zum sofortigen Ankauf von drei bestimmten Toyota-Modellen - neu oder gebraucht - bekundet.


Bundesgerichtshof
Einen Händler zu fragen , ob er mir denn was verkaufen möchte empfinde ich zunächst nicht als so furchtbar belästigend, selbst wenn die Anfrage per Fax kommt.
Da fragt man sich wieso sowas zum BGH getrieben wurde. Hatten die Beteiligten eine andere Rechnung offen? Kommen die Prozessbevollmächtigten aus München?


----------



## Tonguru (27 August 2008)

*AW: Unverlangte Werbung? Selbst schuld...*

In diesem Zusammenhang auch interessant:

heise online - 27.08.08 - BGH: E-Mail-Angabe auf nicht gewerblicher Website ist kein Einverständnis für Werbung


----------



## webwatcher (27 August 2008)

*AW: Unverlangte Werbung? Selbst schuld...*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/uner...te-ist-kein-einverstaendnis-fuer-werbung.html


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unverlangte Werbung? Selbst schuld...*

Gegen unerwünschte Werbemails und Werbefaxe kann man sich zur Wehr setzen, indem man den Werbenden (kostenpflichtig) abmahnt und zur Abgabe eine strafbewehrten Unterlassungserklärung auffordert. Zumindest bei in Deutschland ansässigen Unternehmen, die nicht Pleite sind, kann man mit dieser Methode einiges an Ärger verursachen. Sollte keine Erklärung abgegeben werden, kann wegen der Spam Unterlassungsklage bzw. ein Antrag auf Erlass einer einstweilige Verfügung eingereicht werden. Näheres kann man auch unter Home erfahren. Vorher sollte man aber klären, ob nicht eine Einwilligung erteilt wurde. Grüße


----------

